# 460 acres in Twiggs needs members



## QuackHead90 (Feb 16, 2016)

I have a club outside of macon in Twiggs county that needs a couple of members. We currently run 10 total members at 460 dollars per member. Each membership can kill 3 does and 2 bucks. Bucks are GA regs. Wife and kids in school hunt under same membership. Last season there was around 6 deer killed and 6 hogs. Most of the members seen and let deer walk waiting on bigger. There was 1 buck out of the 6 killed and it was the guys 1st buck. We have 3 ponds mature pines smaller pines about 50 acres of thick clear-cut and a hardwood branch. We have deer hogs a few bear a few turkeys. The ponds have fish and occasionally waterfowl. Each member can put up 2 stands and only that member hunts them unless they agree to let others hunt them. Membership runs from June 1 to may 31.


----------



## bandit12 (Feb 16, 2016)

*club interest*

Send private message. Call me please.


----------



## GaHunterJones (Feb 18, 2016)

pm sent


----------



## jimwhitehead01 (Feb 22, 2016)

*looking  for camp*

do you have two openings 2016/2017 e-mail jimwhitehead1035@comcast.net   Phone 404-0431-5261    My name is jim whitehead


----------



## alexbell0602 (Feb 23, 2016)

Sent pm please contact me


----------



## retired91Z (Feb 23, 2016)

Still new to forums, cannot find PM. Very interested, please contact, thank you.
adamcdavis72@gmail.com
912 713-0603


----------



## QuackHead90 (Mar 28, 2016)

Bump still need 1 member


----------



## retired91Z (Apr 2, 2016)

Quackhead,
I called to confirm this available slot, still open???


----------

